# Best Hybrid bike for beginners?



## RichieRich3000 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm a total newbie looking to buy my first bike, mostly for fitness/commuting around paved bike paths, parks and maybe the occassional dirt path. Mostly in an urban setting.

From what I gather, a hybrid would probably be the appropriate bike right? I do like the idea of having the adjustable stem so I can tweak the aggressiveness of my stance, but really that's about the only conclusion I've come to so far. The rest is up in the air...

I'm looking to spend around $400 bucks but I'm a little overwhelmed with all that's out there. 

What would you recommend? Thanks a ton for any advice you can spare, it is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a 2006 Diamondback Maravista hybrid over a year ago. 
My wife rode it and refuses to give it back.
She rides it around town and on rail trails.
The bike has over 2,000 miles on it and is absolutely problem free.
It's very comfortable with a suspension seat, nice suspension fork
and is infinitely adjustable.


----------



## Nor'Easter (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary Fisher Kaitai is my favorite, $550 list is a bit over budget, but I bet you can ride one of these 45+ miles everyday without much fuss.
the warranty is good too.
I have never rode the adjustable stem thing so I can't comment. I think its better to go to a good shop and have them fit the bike correctly to you. A good shop will have more than a couple of sizes of bikes so you can get exactly the bike that fits properly.
The 38mm tires will soften a lot of bumps.

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/kaitai

The Wingra looks good too. thats on budget

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/wingra


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't rule out just getting a hardtail mountain bike. I currently own 5 bikes and if I were to only be able to have one bike for the type of riding you describe I would go with a hardtail mountain bike. Though I have a road bike, I hardly ever ride it anymore (except for very long road rides) because I find that a mountain bike is just more fun even on paved bike paths. Yes, it is a little slower, but there are a lot of tire choices available to cater it more to the type of riding you do. Plus, the wider lower pressure tires provide a more comfortable ride. But as I said, the main thing is that I find a mountain bike just a lot more fun. If you see a bit of singletrack you want to explore, you can just go for it. If you're riding in town on nasty potholed roads, the mountain bike will provide more control and comfort and you can even learn to bunnyhop over the potholes. 
Though a hybrid bike seems like a logical choice, you're kind of getting a bike that is not near as fast or efficient on the roads and paved paths as a road bike, and not anywhere near as fun or flexible as a mountain bike.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

These are good times for choosing hybrids. There are lots of different models available from various manufacturers, so it's not like you just find a company you like and get one of theirs.

I would take a look at several companies offerings. You can choose from 26" wheels or 700c wheels and the cockpit layouts are all different depending on your personal needs.

Companies I would look at include:

Giant: http://www.giantbicycles.com/en-US/bikes/lifestyle/1268/29329/ - from your description, this looks like a decent choice
Specialized
Trek
Gary Fisher
Marin
Cannondale
GT

I'm sure there are others as well.

If you're going to be on paved trails or very smooth trails, the 700c bikes will generally roll faster and easier. If you're going to be riding on some irregular surfaces then the 26" wheels will be more suitable.

From there, your preferred seating position should guide you to a particular stylecockpit layout and finally budget to determine the level of componentry you desire. After you identify models from various companies that you are interested in, you can find dealers that have them in stock so you can test ride.

Usually it's best to get the one of those that just feels best to you as you ride it, but you may also want to consider other factors such as how you feel about doing business with the shop that carries that brand and how far you'll have to travel to do so.

While you're out test riding, be sure to try out a few other styles that you might consider. You might surprise yourself and like the way another bike rides that you had not considered previously. Keeping an open mind will net you the best bike for you in the long run. Shop hard, kiss a few frogs, have fun and get the best one for you..


----------

